# 10 puppies & Us.



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Anyone else watch this tonight? I caught the last 30 mins or so and it seemed pretty good. Some behaviourist or trainer ( I assume ) walking with a young girl with a Chihuahua puppy and the narrator then explained how toy dogs are not handbag accessories. Then there was a Border Collie puppy going on to a wonderful life as a potential search & rescue dog in Scotland. I'll have to watch it from the start on iplayer when I get the time but seemed better than some similar puppy programmes.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Dogloverlou said:


> Anyone else watch this tonight? I caught the last 30 mins or so and it seemed pretty good. Some behaviourist or trainer ( I assume ) walking with a young girl with a Chihuahua puppy and the narrator then explained how toy dogs are not handbag accessories. Then there was a Border Collie puppy going on to a wonderful life as a potential search & rescue dog in Scotland. I'll have to watch it from the start on iplayer when I get the time but seemed better than some similar puppy programmes.


I recorded it. I think it's a series isn't it?


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Sairy said:


> I recorded it. I think it's a series isn't it?


Yep, 4 episodes I think.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

I caught the end half.....

That woman with the Golden Retriever was SO annoying. 

Liked Pedro the Spanish mutt. I think I'm going to nick that name for a future dog!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

labradrk said:


> I caught the end half.....
> 
> That woman with the Golden Retriever was SO annoying.
> 
> Liked Pedro the Spanish mutt. I think I'm going to nick that name for a future dog!


'Lola...Lola, NO Lola, stop that, LOLA!'....so much repeating! But a good example of why getting a puppy for your kids is never a good idea. I think her feelings were quite natural as the mother who got lumbered with all the care and training of the puppy. Next week she's not sure whether she's at breaking point, so will be interesting to see whether she can overcome her 'what have I done' thoughts & feelings.

Pedro was quite the escape artist wasn't he!


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jan 25, 2016)

Dogloverlou said:


> Anyone else watch this tonight? I caught the last 30 mins or so and it seemed pretty good. Some behaviourist or trainer ( I assume ) walking with a young girl with a Chihuahua puppy and the narrator then explained how toy dogs are not handbag accessories. Then there was a Border Collie puppy going on to a wonderful life as a potential search & rescue dog in Scotland. I'll have to watch it from the start on iplayer when I get the time but seemed better than some similar puppy programmes.


Some of the owners were clueless, the woman with Lola with golden retriever was hopeless and dangerous. she let the kids take the dog on school run, on the way they were holding the dog in the back, woman obviously didn't think how she was going to get home, put Lola in front she started climbing on her when she was driving, put her in back and dog throw up under the seats! No harness, pet carrier or crate!

The chinese girls were as bad when they sat watching their puppy annoying the older dog and didn't intervene then didn't understand why the older dog didn't like the pup. Her solution was to buy a third puppy! Though it didn't show the other one yet just showed her telling the woman who was trying to help them, that she'd bought another puppy as a playmate for her puppy! So she could change her mind yet and realise it's a bad idea in the following weeks.

The retired couple and the young lad with the collie who was training it for avalanche rescue seemed to do best. Who was the spanish rescue the retired couple got Pedro from? ..must have missed where they said.


----------



## bumbarrel (Feb 23, 2017)

Woman with Golden Retriever should have been bright enough to find dog training info. from a book or the net! Agree VERY annoying and stupid. Poor Golden puppy.

Looking forward to more on the dog working on Search and Rescue and its training.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Its a follow on from the programme 6 puppies and us where people were trying to decide what puppy to get and they were giving advice. These are different participants but I think the behaviourist is the same lady.

I am just about to watch it on catch up. Online comments on mirror article about the programme apparently has people bemoaning the fact that some of the participants appear to have not done any research.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Phoenix Rising said:


> Some of the owners were clueless, the woman with Lola with golden retriever was hopeless and dangerous. she let the kids take the dog on school run, on the way they were holding the dog in the back, woman obviously didn't think how she was going to get home, put Lola in front she started climbing on her when she was driving, put her in back and dog throw up under the seats! No harness, pet carrier or crate!
> 
> The chinese girls were as bad when they sat watching their puppy annoying the older dog and didn't intervene then didn't understand why the older dog didn't like the pup. Her solution was to buy a third puppy! Though it didn't show the other one yet just showed her telling the woman who was trying to help them, that she'd bought another puppy as a playmate for her puppy! So she could change her mind yet and realise it's a bad idea in the following weeks.
> 
> The retired couple and the young lad with the collie who was training it for avalanche rescue seemed to do best. Who was the spanish rescue the retired couple got Pedro from? ..must have missed where they said.


I didn't watch the beginning so didn't see those bits, although did see that the girls at the end wanted a third puppy and the behaviourist being quite shocked & in disagreement with their decision.


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jan 25, 2016)

Dogloverlou said:


> 'Lola...Lola, NO Lola, stop that, LOLA!'....so much repeating! But a good example of why getting a puppy for your kids is never a good idea. I think her feelings were quite natural as the mother who got lumbered with all the care and training of the puppy. Next week she's not sure whether she's at breaking point, so will be interesting to see whether she can overcome her 'what have I done' thoughts & feelings.
> 
> Pedro was quite the escape artist wasn't he!


lol! I can't believe how he managed to get out of that crate when the bottom was still locked! Thought he was going to get stuck half way and was thinking 'oh no' cos it had said they were going to ignore his crying that night!


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jan 25, 2016)

Have to say it's making me think twice about a puppy! long time since we last had a puppy, Though my eldest bro has one at minute I don't live there full time! It's making me think what if I get a really naughty one and I've got to take it to work with me too! ..especially if its a big naughty one! 

Don't think I'd fancy taking on the Great Dane it shows in next week's program!


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Although I agree that Lola's owner was completely wrong with the way she took Lola in her car, I do also feel sorry for her. She's been lumbered with the care and training of the dog without knowing anything about how. She has the puppy blues which are very common amongst puppy owners and, at the moment, it's all stress and no fun.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Classic never buy a puppy because the children want one wasn't it, I knew right from the beginning who would be looking after the dog within a few days. Wanted to whip the golden pup away from her, she never stopped talking at the pup did she, no wonder she didn't listen to the women at all.

I thought the behaviourist was desperately trying to keep her real thoughts to herself on camera, I thought she was going to burst. I wonder if she said something about having two young pups together and needing to train them separately, when off camera, that's if any training is done in the household. And will the dog ever see that park again, how the pup enjoyed her time there.

Pedro was just hilarious, a real dog of character.

If it all works out with the collie pup, won't he have a wonderful life.


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

I recorded it.. Ive watched half of last nights... OMG the woman with the lab ...No clue!

But hey ho the narrator did point out the law about dogs in cars and lets hope she learns. .. I do think its a good way for people to see that dogs dont follow the plans we have for them.
The chi owner never walking her dog? Typical and again it was pointed out that toy dogs are not handbag accesories or toys and the trainer took them straight to the park.

I laughed about Pedro gradually getting his own way and the whole 'for now ' he/shes not allowed to do this or that ! Yeah right dogs 1 owners 0 

Not bad so far..


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

kittih said:


> Its a follow on from the programme 6 puppies and us where people were trying to decide what puppy to get and they were giving advice. These are different participants but I think the behaviourist is the same lady.
> 
> I am just about to watch it on catch up. Online comments on mirror article about the programme apparently has people bemoaning the fact that some of the participants appear to have not done any research.


Ah, thanks for that! I thought these pups sounded familiar!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

What channel?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

BBC 2


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I think the purpose of the programme may be to put people off buying puppies altogether. Which can only be a good thing really. 

That chi will never see that park again. Except when the cameras turn up, maybe. I really hope the behavourist had a very strong word once the TV crew had gone. Another puppy in that situation is just madness. I also noticed the 'are you mad?' look the owner's sister gave her. 

I think Pedro will be a great dog once he's past his adolescence. But they need to find him a job of some kind. He's very smart.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

The same trainer had strong words with owners in the previous programme who wanted to buy two litter mates. She brought round two siblings for them to dog sit for a few days so they could see the craziness that two puppies caused. They seemed to go off the idea after that.

I don't know how much involvement the behaviourist is going to have in this programme. In the last one she was involved in giving feedback and help throughout their puppy purchasing process it seemed. Given the presence of a trainer / behaviourist associated with this programme it's a shame the lady with Lola who badly needed her input didn't appear to receive any advice, even if it was to put her in touch with a good training class or local trainer / behaviourist. It's almost like she was the entertainment value for the programme. They really missed an opportunity to educate the public if someone had been there to point out how her interactions and training could be more effective.

The border collie pup was great. With the training support he is getting she should turn into a lovely working pup.

The Asian girl's segment was more helpful because the trainer was involved. It helped not only to highlight the new owners mistakes but also give solutions and advice.

Pedro was a sweet and I think his owners have a great dog and Pedro has fallen on his paws.


----------



## bumbarrel (Feb 23, 2017)

I liked the fact that Pedro had made such a positive difference to his owners' lives, apart from all the DIY!


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

It did give the old fella something to do in his retirement! Oops, sorry! Semi-retirement!


----------



## sesmo (Mar 6, 2016)

Link for anyone who wants to watch

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b08zm778/10-puppies-and-us-series-1-episode-1

I've just started watching. You can tell the house they shot the opening bit in hasn't been lived in by dogs. Where's the fur, filth and mess... or is that just my house!


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Just watching now. The Lola owner is really annoying, and that poor older Chi. 

I'm loving watching the guy training Dura in the highlands. That's going to be an extremely happy dog if she passes the assessment and get to work in S&R


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jan 25, 2016)

bumbarrel said:


> I liked the fact that Pedro had made such a positive difference to his owners' lives, apart from all the DIY!


I don't know.. I'm sure his fence building skills have improved dramatically..lol!


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Finished watching it last night... oh dear Lola's future looks unsure, I bet if it wasnt for the cameras that pup would have been back with the breeder within a week. That woman needs to train her kids never mind the dog, the children ride roughshod over her.
The chi owners sorry but typical.. 

Cant wait for next week and the lady who wants a dane!


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

Am I just a hopeless softy or does anyone else, like me, find these programmes too upsetting too watch? I tried, I really did, but seeing that poor golden get such useless and confused handling was more than I could bear..... Weird really because, as an ex-nurse and now a priest and psychotherapist, I can cope with any amount of human misery....


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Loved that behaviourist in the original programme, she really called a spade a spade in that. Lets hope they get her involved with the idiot women (& husband) at some point. Poor little Lola, as someone else posted I'm sure if they hadnt been contracted to do the programme then Lola would have been back to the breeder or moved on elsewhere by now. Whatever was she thinking taking the dog in the school run ! So glad the points of law regarding carriage of dogs in vehicles was pointed out.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

DaisyBluebell said:


> Loved that behaviourist in the original programme, she really called a spade a spade in that. Lets hope they get her involved with the idiot women (& husband) at some point. Poor little Lola, as someone else posted I'm sure if they hadnt been contracted to do the programme then Lola would have been back to the breeder or moved on elsewhere by now. Whatever was she thinking taking the dog in the school run ! So glad the points of law regarding carriage of dogs in vehicles was pointed out.


Goldens are such easy dogs to motivate, food or some love, they adore both and will try desperately to please you in order to get the reward even as little pups. They are intelligent, but even they can't understand English especially all the jabber, jabber, jabber that lady was giving out. Hubby and I were just sat there in disbelief at her


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Just sat down to watch this. "Lola, Lola, stop eating that!" lol!


----------



## Alex westmore (Jul 28, 2017)

Dogloverlou said:


> Anyone else watch this tonight? I caught the last 30 mins or so and it seemed pretty good. Some behaviourist or trainer ( I assume ) walking with a young girl with a Chihuahua puppy and the narrator then explained how toy dogs are not handbag accessories. Then there was a Border Collie puppy going on to a wonderful life as a potential search & rescue dog in Scotland. I'll have to watch it from the start on iplayer when I get the time but seemed better than some similar puppy programmes.


Hi yes I saw some of this too, like you though I only caught the end. It was very interesting.


----------



## Alex westmore (Jul 28, 2017)

I 


Siskin said:


> Goldens are such easy dogs to motivate, food or some love, they adore both and will try desperately to please you in order to get the reward even as little pups. They are intelligent, but even they can't understand English especially all the jabber, jabber, jabber that lady was giving out. Hubby and I were just sat there in disbelief at her


thought the same, that poor puppy must have been so confused!


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I dont watch programmes like this . I end up getting cross and shouting at the screen .


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Just finished watching. Lola is such a cutie - shame her owners are clueless. I do feel a little sorry for the mother as she is trying, but just doesn't seem to know anything about dogs.

I hope that this program will put some people off getting puppies, although it's had the opposite effect on me and reminded me how much I want a goldie puppy.


----------



## Alex westmore (Jul 28, 2017)

Sairy said:


> Just finished watching. Lola is such a cutie - shame her owners are clueless. I do feel a little sorry for the mother as she is trying, but just doesn't seem to know anything about dogs.
> 
> I hope that this program will put some people off getting puppies, although it's had the opposite effect on me and reminded me how much I want a goldie puppy.


Ahh bless you. My daughter wanted s goldie pup but we have an eight month English Bulldog and a ten yr old Jack Russell and they keep me busy, lol. I know that woman had no idea, I think that poor pup must of been so confused. Puppies are definitely not for the faint hearted, lol.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Alex westmore said:


> Ahh bless you. My daughter wanted s goldie pup but we have an eight month English Bulldog and a ten yr old Jack Russell and they keep me busy, lol. I know that woman had no idea, I think that poor pup must of been so confused. Puppies are definitely not for the faint hearted, lol.


Nope they aren't indeed! When Lola was being 'naughty' I just found it so cute and entertaining. Can remember what Holly was like at that age and how much of a PITA she was.


----------



## Alex westmore (Jul 28, 2017)

Sairy said:


> Nope they aren't indeed! When Lola was being 'naughty' I just found it so cute and entertaining. Can remember what Holly was like at that age and how much of a PITA she was.


Lol.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I just finished whatching the first episode...
By the end I was fed up of hearing "Lola" "Lola" so it's no wonder the pup pays no attention to her name. It's a shame they didn't send in help because it is clear that the mother is trying, she just doesn't have a clue


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Felt so sorry for Lola and the little Chi pup & older one.

Unless Lola's owners get some help, I can see the puppy being rehomed once the cameras leave.

The Chi owner ...... :Jawdrop just beyond belief !

Think Dura is going to have an amazing life and look forward to watching her training. 

Pedro ...... I think I fell in love with the cheeky boy


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

In case anyone missed it and wanted to catch up it is repeated ( some of us are blocked from Iplayer)

*Series 1 - Episode 1*
Wed 9 Aug 12:45am - 1:45am bbc Two


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Just watched it on i-player.

Poor Lola her family don't seem it have a clue of what they are doing, poor Mom looks completely lost.

Chi's owner is off her head, how on earth she she going to cope with another puppy she can't cope with the one has,

I think watching Dura grow up will be amazing and looking forward to watching her start her training.

Pedro has fell on his paws with his new loving family 

Next week should be fun


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I'd just like to say that the BC pup is called Jura not Dura :Bag


----------



## adamantis (Mar 14, 2014)

StormyThai said:


> I'd just like to say that the BC pup is called Jura not Dura :Bag


I thought I was going mad. I was sure it was Jura (like the island!) not Dura


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

I felt so sorry for the golden pup. From the beginning when they were trying to coax her out 'her room' I didn't see any toys or treats and then later on I finally see a toy for the poor pup and the owners just shoving the ball in her face like that's actually going to work when the pups already having fun playing bite the lead and rolling in the mud.

I'm all for kids having a dog to grow up with but the parents should always want a dog too and realise they're the adult and everything is extremely likely to fall on them.

Apollo used to do the same escape from the crate as Pedro did before I got rid of the crate all together.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Just catching up on tonight's, and already the opening "coming up" made me want to throttle poor little Lola's owner


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

The woman getting a Leonberger pup in a maisonette with all those stairs. What kind of breeder would sell a pup to that sort of environment?!

Those spoilt rich brats with the Cocker, arrghh!!


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I'm just watching this week's.... please tell me she did not get a Dane in that tiny flat?


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Mirandashell said:


> I'm just watching this week's.... please tell me she did not get a Dane in that tiny flat?


No it's one she "borrowed" to see what it was like living one.

In the end she buys a Leonberger puppy.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

labradrk said:


> No it's one she "borrowed" to see what it was like living one.
> 
> In the end she buys a Leonberger puppy.


Oh dear god no!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Ah man I forgot to watch it and I'm away all weekend so will have to catch up next week.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

They really need to put Poppy in a room on her own and close the door. That 3 year old is a complete menace.


----------



## Shar-Pei Slobber (Jul 27, 2017)

The lady getting the Leonberger pups screaming was driving me crazy can't believe she's being allowed such a large dog in such a tiny flat,wonder if the dog trainer tried convincing her to get a dog better suited to her house


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

It made me laugh when she was on the bed and said 'him there and me here'. I could just imagine us all rolling our eyes and shaking our heads!


----------



## Scampers16 (Aug 3, 2017)

labradrk said:


> The woman getting a Leonberger pup in a maisonette with all those stairs. What kind of breeder would sell a pup to that sort of environment?!
> 
> Those spoilt rich brats with the Cocker, arrghh!!


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

labradrk said:


> The woman getting a Leonberger pup in a maisonette with all those stairs. What kind of breeder would sell a pup to that sort of environment?!
> 
> Those spoilt rich brats with the Cocker, arrghh!!


Her reaction to him pooing is going to make training him a breeze.... All her squealing drove me up the wall.

The youngest was so annoying! Although I don't know what 3 year olds are like, so don't know if that's normal


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

It is normal for a 3 year old. Which is why the pup needs a space to sleep and chill out where no-one can get to her.


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Oh dear... yet more reasons why having a dog ownership test should law... You have to pass a test to have a car yet the responsibility of having a dog or a child is totally left up to chance.

A Leonberger in an upstairs flat with a slighlty hysterical first time owner is a disaster waiting to happen..I will be surprised if the dog doesnt pull her down those stairs and break her neck.
The cocker dad put it nicely when he said the 3 yr old needs more training than the dog... She is an absolute brat.

Lolas owner is finally getting the idea of less is more...(talking) 

Really glad that the hard work Juras owner put in paid off.


----------



## Scampers16 (Aug 3, 2017)

The cocker family made me so angry how they allowed that 3 year old to treat the puppy, grabbing her nose stepping on her, kicking her, constantly in her space and not a single bit of guidance. I know she is only 3 but that is old enough to be taught to respect animals


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

MiffyMoo said:


> Her reaction to him pooing is going to make training him a breeze.... All her squealing drove me up the wall.
> 
> The youngest was so annoying! Although I don't know what 3 year olds are like, so don't know if that's normal


I just don't understand how that will work when the pup literally in a matter of weeks will be too heavy to carry up and down those stairs. So she is going to have to take a giant breed puppy up and down those stairs every couple of hours throughout the day. It's strange because I wouldn't think that there are many backyard breeders of Leonbergers, yet I can't see a responsible one selling to that environment......


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

dorrit said:


> Oh dear... yet more reasons why having a dog ownership test should law... You have to pass a test to have a car yet the responsibility of having a dog or a child is totally left up to chance.
> 
> A Leonberger in an upstairs flat with a slighlty hysterical first time owner is a disaster waiting to happen..I will be surprised if the dog doesnt pull her down those stairs and break her neck.
> The cocker dad put it nicely when he said the 3 yr old needs more training than the dog... She is an absolute brat.
> ...


I was so happy for him!


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I liked the Dad in Poppy's family at the end. He understood what the behavourist told and explained it well to the older children. And at least the poor pup has a space of her own now.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Oh that's good, they have finally trained their three year old!


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

dorrit said:


> Really glad that the hard work Juras owner put in paid off.


I'm glad for him that he realised it was his tension that was causing the problem and not Jura. I think a lot of owners don't realise how much a dog picks up from its owner. Especially when it's just the owner and the dog living together.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

And the funniest thing is how my boy goes from sound asleep to alert and ready at the first squeak of a squeaky toy! 

And he had a good look at the TV when the Dane did the big WOOF!


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

God the things the parents let the 3 year old get away with. I was getting irate and shouting at the tv. I'm sorry but it's not that hard to control a 3 year old especially when it's for her own safety in the long run. As someone who bought a puppy when my daughter was a year and a half old I can honestly say my daughter never acted like theirs and consequently was never bitten by our dog even as a pup

I felt bad for the retriever only getting walked during the school run 

And I'm glad jura and her owner got into the program but wish they got someone in to help him with the sheep issues


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I was screaming at the tv. Lola's owner does my head in and I think the puppy may be more intelligence than her. Couldn't believe that poor Poppy couldn't get a moments peace. Are first time dog owners really that clueless? Maybe I just got lucky and just seemed to know what to do. I know puppy's are hard word but Lola's owner seemed to make it look unbelievably hard. Worried me with the lady with the flat, those stairs are not going to be good for a puppy's joints.

Was it my imagination or amongst those dogs at the training place where Jura went I thought I saw an English Shepherd.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Firedog said:


> I was screaming at the tv. Lola's owner does my head in and I think the puppy may be more intelligence than her. Couldn't believe that poor Poppy couldn't get a moments peace. Are first time dog owners really that clueless? Maybe I just got lucky and just seemed to know what to do. I know puppy's are hard word but Lola's owner seemed to make it look unbelievably hard. Worried me with the lady with the flat, those stairs are not going to be good for a puppy's joints.
> 
> Was it my imagination or amongst those dogs at the training place where Jura went I thought I saw an English Shepherd.


Yup I thought it was an English shepherd too  Looks like there are a few English shepherds in SAR...
https://www.lakelovers.co.uk/about-...trict-mountain-rescue-search-dog-association/

Apart from the leonberger puppy ladies issue with steps and squeaking a lot, I am not hopeful she got her pup from a reputable breeder seeing as she told the trainer lady she was picking the pup up the following week. The programme voice over is coming up with quite a few good points but no mention so far of purchasing from a reputable breeder rather than some spur of the moment back yard breeder or puppy mill that just happens to have a pup available with hardly any notice.

I loved Poppy's colouring. She seemed remarkably well adjusted and resilient given all the prodding and pulling. The family were lucky she is as a less amenable puppy would have probably made its unhappiness known far more strongly. I am hoping they can give her the space and peace she needs.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Mirandashell said:


> Oh dear god no!


Oh dear God 'yes' some one on that programme should have at least mentioned to her 1. She was getting a puppy - bit different to the 2 year old she 'fell in love with' & 2. any dog in a flat needs an owner who knows what their doing not an idiot who "just loves big dogs" ! Makes my blood boil. Loved the way her 3" heels were all out on display - thats gonna last with a puppy isnt it. Just way too many things for criticism in that programme (re-call is essential - so no information how to start or achieve it). Think I will have to stop watching it.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

That goodness the behaviourist got Lola's owner to stop yakking, no wonder the pup switched off completely and probably bored stiff doing the same little walk morning and afternoon. It bothered me that there was no mention of restricting exercise whilst large dogs are puppies as they seemed to be on a long walk through the countryside towards the end of the program.

I'm amazed the cocker spaniel managed to restrain herself enough not to take the three year olds head off, why didn't the parents just tell her to leave the pup alone really firmly and stop trying to pussyfoot around.
My two children were 6 and 7 when we bought our first golden and they were told right from the start on the pain of death, that when she was tired to leave her alone.I know they were older, but all this explaining that goes on and on and on to small children is not helping as kids switch off just as quickly as young puppies do and just don't listen. They just need to be told.

We were wondering if the high pitched squealing by the 'I want a biggggg dog' lady was in the range of bats hearing? I wonder if there will be a follow up next week.

Really pleased to see Jura and his owner relaxing and getting it right on the second day of the weekend test, you could see on the first day that the dog was not at all focussed on the search game.


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

You've all helped me decide - I'll be deleting these as I would find it too upsetting to watch. Such a wuss where animals are concerned!


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

TBF though, 3 year olds have very little impulse control. They tend to have learnt some by the time they are 6. So not really a fair comparison. But I do agree that the parents should have given the pup a space that was physically impossible for the child to get into. I'm guessing that the suggestion of the baby gate worked and trained the little girl to leave the dog alone.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Loved little Jura on this and have kept watching to see how it works out for her. I must admit I found other parts of the programme quite upsetting poor little poppy.


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

After listening to my friend who is an infant school teacher, I am not surprised with how much parents let their kids get away with. She had had chairs thrown at her, been spat at and sworn at. The head teacher, local authority and parents dont appear to care and for her sanity she has resigned.

The voice over said that Leonbergers need professional grooming, but to me their coats look like they only need regular brushing. My favourite last night was the Cocker, she has a brilliant temperament and the older kids were good around her.


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

have to admit I'd have been tempted to buy a 2nd crate to shut the 3yr old in and it wouldn't have been the well behaved puppy that got banished behind a baby gate. Can't believe the parents didn't step in sooner and sort their kids out


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Tbh to the average potential first time owner who is watching, I think it's doing not a bad job of highlighting how hard puppies are!

The family with the 3 yr old just made me cringe. Get your child to behave !!

Was pleasantly surprised Lola hadn't been rehomed already though so that was nice to see and the fact they are taking advice and following it.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

That leonberger puppy is so cute! Different breed, but looks very similar to Holly as a puppy.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Lovely isn't she, pity about the owner.

Love the pug, the owners seem to be having lots of fun with him


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

What a delightful young man the older son is in the family with the autistic child.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

And as much as the lady with the leonberger annoys me, I did feel a bit sorry for her at the end. She really is way out of her depth, but I can definitely sympathise with the feeling that you are doing everything wrong.


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

Gawd I'd dread to think what you lot would think if you saw me and Lily some days! :Hilarious

Kudos to the people brave enough to be taking part - that clearly shows they want to improve and learn. We all start somewhere.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Sairy said:


> And as much as the lady with the leonberger annoys me, I did feel a bit sorry for her at the end. She really is way out of her depth, but I can definitely sympathise with the feeling that you are doing everything wrong.


Especially at the end when at the training class, I finally felt sorry for her.

I hope it all works out well with the pup at the family house with the autistic child, the mum is an admirable lady and deserves for it to all work out well.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

ShibaPup said:


> Gawd I'd dread to think what you lot would think if you saw me and Lily some days! :Hilarious
> 
> Kudos to the people brave enough to be taking part - that clearly shows they want to improve and learn. We all start somewhere.


Haha don't worry, I'm sure we've all been in the same boat at some point. At least you haven't had the shame of your dog running out of the ring at an obedience competition!!!


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I just watched it and I'm feeling sorry for Delia. She really does need some help. That's a strong-willed puppy she has there. 

And I felt sorry for her at puppy class. Of course the dog is going to go to the trainer cos she's a new thing that the puppy wants to check out. So that was a bit unfair. Poor Delia is getting a proper case of the puppy blues.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Mirandashell said:


> I just watched it and I'm feeling sorry for Delia. She really does need some help. That's a strong-willed puppy she has there.
> 
> And I felt sorry for her at puppy class. Of course the dog is going to go to the trainer cos she's a new thing that the puppy wants to check out. So that was a bit unfair. Poor Delia is getting a proper case of the puppy blues.


At least she clearly loves her puppy. She doesn't have a clue really, bless her.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

No she doesn't. I think out of all of them she's the one who needs the behavourist to pay a visit.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Sairy said:


> That leonberger puppy is so cute! Different breed, but looks very similar to Holly as a puppy.


I just put it on and *slap, slap, slap!* to the Leonberger owner. Seriously, who goes to get a puppy wearing 5" heels? Who is she trying to impress? She's going to have a conniption when her footwear become mainly walking boots and wellies. And the toilet training!!! Gah!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

MiffyMoo said:


> I just put it on and *slap, slap, slap!* to the Leonberger owner. Seriously, who goes to get a puppy wearing 5" heels? Who is she trying to impress? She's going to have a conniption when her footwear become mainly walking boots and wellies. And the toilet training!!! Gah!


Agreed, silly woman. But I think you will end up feeling sorry for her at the end. If you don't then you have a heart of stone!


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Sairy said:


> Agreed, silly woman. But I think you will end up feeling sorry for her at the end. If you don't then you have a heart of stone!


Just got to the bit where the family of the autistic boy are picking the puppy. I'm so glad Louise is there and there's some good general advice as well


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Oh no, she's crying and I feel terrible for her! I think maybe the others could have been a bit kinder to her, as she was obviously upset when the dog pooed


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

MiffyMoo said:


> Oh no, she's crying and I feel terrible for her! I think maybe the others could have been a bit kinder to her, as she was obviously upset when the dog pooed


I know, I did think everyone's reaction was a bit extreme. I mean she's a puppy and she's done a poo in the wrong place - nothing unusual there. We have a 6 month old Cocker in our class who did a poo in the hall the other day and there was no fuss at all, just clean up and carry on.


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

I was very frustrated by the lady with the leonburger until she said, ' its not the puppies fault its the owners' for that she gets my gold star of the week..

To be honest I blame the breeder as much as her for (un)suitablility , what was the breeder thinking allowing a first time owner in a small upstairs flat to take on such a pup? Is it just me or do other people think it came down to £ signs? As for the way puppy classes went..I have to say I've never been to puppy class, the way the trainer spoke to me on the phone made me realise that while I loved my dog I couldnt stand the people. Maybe she would be a bit better off with one to one help.

The pug while not my type of dog or lifestyle is at least getting a lot of attention..


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

dorrit said:


> I was very frustrated by the lady with the leonburger until she said, ' its not the puppies fault its the owners' for that she gets my gold star of the week..
> 
> To be honest I blame the breeder as much as her for (un)suitablility , what was the breeder thinking allowing a first time owner in a small upstairs flat to take on such a pup? Is it just me or do other people think it came down to £ signs? As for the way puppy classes went..I have to say I've never been to puppy class, the way the trainer spoke to me on the phone made me realise that while I loved my dog I couldnt stand the people. Maybe she would be a bit better off with one to one help.
> 
> The pug while not my type of dog or lifestyle is at least getting a lot of attention..


Unfortunately I have found that a lot of trainers seem to have forgotten how to speak to people and can be incredibly blunt. A lot of first time dog owners just need a bit of guidance and gentle encouragement as most want what is best for their dog, they just don't necessarily know how to get there.

As annoying as Leonberger lady is, I kind of like her. She doesn't seem to have lost patience with the pup, clearly loves her and seems to generally have a positive outlook on things. Hope she gets over her wobble.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I'm a first time owner and not particularly of a sensitive nature but felt so self conscious when we went along to a class I stopped going in the end. I'm sure they knew there stuff but did not know how to teach and motivate I felt like a naughty child when my boxer would not sit whilst I went through a gate.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I didn't like the trainer at the puppy class either. She embarrassed Delia when there was no need for it.


----------



## Nfmc123 (Feb 18, 2017)

Agree with the comments about how mean the people were at the puppy class but I still think it's bordering on cruel to have such a big dog in a two bed flat with no garden access.

I just think about my morning routine with my six month old lab; up at 7.00 to let her out for a wee. If I had to get dressed and carry her downstairs there's no way she'd last! Then she's in and out all day and taken on as many walks as we as a family can manage.

My bet for next week's episode (which I think is the last) is that the Leonberger has gone back or rehomed. I would question with the breeders allowed her to go to such an environment.

This programme has gone from quite charming to a bit depressing.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

It's a shame she has been set up to fail for the entertainment value I hope she gets some support from the behaviourist.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Her heart is in the right place but her head is not unfortunately. Why would any breeder allow that sort of dog to go to a first time dog owner in an upstairs flat? it border on irresponsible IMO, even purely from a development perspective; a giant breed puppy having to go up and down stairs constantly. A toy or other small breed would be great for that situation. Portable, easy to carry up and down as needed, and can be trained to use those pads if required. A giant breed, no.....


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Sairy said:


> Agreed, silly woman. But I think you will end up feeling sorry for her at the end. If you don't then you have a heart of stone!





Mirandashell said:


> I didn't like the trainer at the puppy class either. She embarrassed Delia when there was no need for it.


I've only just watched this weeks. Sat here screaming at the tv when she was taking the puppy on two trains with no collar or lead - what if the puppy wriggled free and got onto the train track 

Mumbled through the rest of it.

Then the puppy class ...... ok, i honestly wasn't going to come on here and say my heart felt for her (thought I'd get my head bitten off lol) but we've all been there with a dog showing us up.

But for the trainer to talk to her like that and the other puppy owners to look at her in disgust was just awful behaviour IMO. If just ONE person had given her a 30 second reassurance then she wouldn't have been outside on her own crying.

First time dog owners aren't perfect. We've all been first time dog owners. Give the lady a break ! She's gone to puppy class to learn not be mocked.

The trainer should be thoroughly ashamed of herself !


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

I thought the trainer was a really smug cow, and I hope she felt guilty when she saw herself. 
I honestly didn't think I'd feel bad for the owner, but I wanted to give her a hug when she cried.
I just hope it has a positive outcome for them both.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Gemmaa said:


> I thought the trainer was a really smug cow, and I hope she felt guilty when she saw herself.
> I honestly didn't think I'd feel bad for the owner, but I wanted to give her a hug when she cried.
> I just hope it has a positive outcome for them both.


I think one should remember that filiming involves editing and it is very easy to put footage together out of sequence to achieve a desired outcome. Therefore I am giving both the trainer and the rest of the class the benefit of the doubt. There is so much we do NOT see and we have no idea if the trainer went to the owner and comforted her and said it was fine etc.

This is the problem with tv, people believe what they see when the camera can "lie" so to speak and get viewers to believe what the programme makers want.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I think the programme has been good at showing the pitfalls of owning a puppy!!
And how getting help and advise from positive trainers etc can help.
I hope they follow up the leonberger with a positive training session for owner and dog and she goes back to some good experiences at class so not to put people off.
I wish they was more about buying your puppy responsibly - but overall I think it's been a good insight for the nondog community thinking about getting a dog


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Sairy said:


> Haha don't worry, I'm sure we've all been in the same boat at some point. At least you haven't had the shame of your dog running out of the ring at an obedience competition!!!


Sadly I have  Worse still I didn't even notice! I was concentrating so hard on the instructions over the tanoy when I suddenly heard "Your dog has left the ring" Oh the shame of it, seeing Daisy running off across the field towards her best friend, me standing there alone in the ring looking a total prat :Arghh


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

labradrk said:


> Her heart is in the right place but her head is not unfortunately. Why would any breeder allow that sort of dog to go to a first time dog owner in an upstairs flat? it border on irresponsible IMO, even purely from a development perspective; a giant breed puppy having to go up and down stairs constantly. A toy or other small breed would be great for that situation. Portable, easy to carry up and down as needed, and can be trained to use those pads if required. A giant breed, no.....


Totally agree, there is no way a reputable breeder would have let that silly women "I like big dogs" have that dog! And as for a four hour journey home on 3 trains with no blanket, food, water & silly bloody 4" heels, she deserves all she gets, the puppy doesn't !


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

DaisyBluebell said:


> Sadly I have  Worse still I didn't even notice! I was concentrating so hard on the instructions over the tanoy when I suddenly heard "Your dog has left the ring" Oh the shame of it, seeing Daisy running off across the field towards her best friend, me standing there alone in the ring looking a total prat :Arghh


Haha oh dear. Holly ran out the ring at a show a few months ago. She really showed me up - looked like she hadn't had a day's training in her life! However, not as bad as a video I was watching on youtube the other day where a girl was doing heelwork with her dog and there was someone in the next ring doing a retrieve. The dog doing heelwork legged it out of the ring into the next ring, picked up the retrieve article and brought it back to her owner


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Sairy said:


> Haha oh dear. Holly ran out the ring at a show a few months ago. She really showed me up - looked like she hadn't had a day's training in her life! However, not as bad as a video I was watching on youtube the other day where a girl was doing heelwork with her dog and there was someone in the next ring doing a retrieve. The dog doing heelwork legged it out of the ring into the next ring, picked up the retrieve article and brought it back to her owner


Oh how wonderful, now could that be termed 'anticipating' a command or 'thinking for himself' !


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

another gold star for Delia (leonburger) pup when she said 'when your puppy looks up and isnt giving up on you....'
Taking it on the chin she admitted she was getting it wrong..

Lola is still being squeaked at and conversed to but seemingly not getting any real commands.

I loved Pippa... The home she has landed made my heart sing.. Steamed salmon ! After going through 4 homes in 7 months the poor girl deserved it.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

dorrit said:


> another gold star for Delia (leonburger) pup when she said 'when your puppy looks up and isnt giving up on you....'
> Taking it on the chin she admitted she was getting it wrong..
> 
> Lola is still being squeaked at and conversed to but seemingly not getting any real commands.
> ...


I haven't watched last night's, I have it recorded, so will catch up tonight. I'm so pleased that it sounds like the Leonberger owner is turning into a really great owner, despite being utterly clueless to start.

I'm not sure I can handle watching much more of poor Lola and her utterly annoying owner.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Don't worry, Lola wasn't really in it, just a quick 5 second catch up at the end.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I have to give full credit to the Leonberger owner...she may be clueless and is still over dogged somewhat, but at least she is stepping up to the plate and hasn't given up.
I feel more sorry for the new Cockerpoo tbh. That dog is going to end up one confused fat dog that's for sure


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I want to give credit to Delia as well. A lot of people would have given up a lot earlier in her situation and I'm so glad that they finally got the behavourist to come in and help. 

So pleased for Pippa! Hopefully she will settle and not chew so much. And yeah, her diet is far better than mine! 

I also want to give massive credit to the lady with the therapy dog. She is amazing. Three well-balanced, sensible children, two with some serious needs that she seems to cope with so well. And then a puppy that is becoming a great therapy dog. She is such an inspiration.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I have the whole lot recorded, going to have to binge watch soon.....

@Sairy , I haven't had my dog leave the ring in an obedience competition.... but only because I full body rugby tackled him on his way out! and I HAVE had a dog leave the ring in a Rally competition, he bounced his way out the ring over all the dogs/spectators watching and cleared half a sandschool in seconds; 55kg of Beau in full bounce mode is quite something to behold; I think the only 2 people still standing were our trainer and @Pappychi who is obviously made of sterner stuff (and used to giant bouncy boys)

I am permanently embarrassed at puppy/training classes due to my boys; but luckily I've grown a thick skin. Reading the comments here makes me think it wil be both cringeworthy but also quite fun to watch


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

I think Delia will end up being a great dog owner as she seems always willing to learn and accept advice and admit when she doesn't know something. She is also perceptive in understanding it is her failings not the dogs that are the issue.

Lola will probably be one of those "it's alright she's friendly" dogs we meet wishing we hadn't

The therapy lab and the border collie are both doing so well and I am sure will excel in their careers.

The two rescues look like they've landed on their paws with their families.

It would be interesting to know what the arrangement was with when the trainer was brought in to help. Some didn't seem to have her input until late in the process and others seemed to be more involved. Perhaps they left it up to the participants to decide if and when they needed help or perhaps there was more involvement but they picked only a few for the TV show.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Tyton said:


> I have the whole lot recorded, going to have to binge watch soon.....
> 
> @Sairy , I haven't had my dog leave the ring in an obedience competition.... but only because I full body rugby tackled him on his way out! and I HAVE had a dog leave the ring in a Rally competition, he bounced his way out the ring over all the dogs/spectators watching and cleared half a sandschool in seconds; 55kg of Beau in full bounce mode is quite something to behold; I think the only 2 people still standing were our trainer and @Pappychi who is obviously made of sterner stuff (and used to giant bouncy boys)
> 
> I am permanently embarrassed at puppy/training classes due to my boys; but luckily I've grown a thick skin. Reading the comments here makes me think it wil be both cringeworthy but also quite fun to watch


Haha you gotta love those woofers. Maybe we should start a separate thread called "tales of the ring" so people can share these stories. One of my friends was in the ring in an obedience competition when her dog cocked his leg and peed up the judge!!! Same dog got up to mischeif at another show when during the out of sight stay he got up, went up to another dog, peed up said dog and went and lay back down!!!! :Hilarious

My friend didn't know about it at the time as she was out of sight, but the judge told her afterwards. Kudos to the dog who kept his stay despite being peed on!


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Sairy said:


> Haha you gotta love those woofers. Maybe we should start a separate thread called "tales of the ring" so people can share these stories. One of my friends was in the ring in an obedience competition when her dog cocked his leg and peed up the judge!!! Same dog got up to mischeif at another show when during the out of sight stay he got up, went up to another dog, peed up said dog and went and lay back down!!!! :Hilarious
> 
> My friend didn't know about it at the time as she was out of sight, but the judge told her afterwards. Kudos to the dog who kept his stay despite being peed on!


You have to start that thread! These stories have certainly brightened up my day


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Just put it on. God, that Leonberger is stunning


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

That poor Cockerpoo! "Rosso sit, stand, lie, come". Poor little guy, he doesn't know if he's coming or going!


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Now that I've seen what Pippa is being fed, I'm thinking of dressing up in a dog suit and moving in with them!


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

You and me both!


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Just a thought...I wonder if any of the people in that show have peeped at whats being said about them online!


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Tyton said:


> I have the whole lot recorded, going to have to binge watch soon.....
> 
> @Sairy , I haven't had my dog leave the ring in an obedience competition.... but only because I full body rugby tackled him on his way out! and I HAVE had a dog leave the ring in a Rally competition, he bounced his way out the ring over all the dogs/spectators watching and cleared half a sandschool in seconds; 55kg of Beau in full bounce mode is quite something to behold; I think the only 2 people still standing were our trainer and @Pappychi who is obviously made of sterner stuff (and used to giant bouncy boys)
> 
> I am permanently embarrassed at puppy/training classes due to my boys; but luckily I've grown a thick skin. Reading the comments here makes me think it wil be both cringeworthy but also quite fun to watch


Haha I remember that! God love big bouncy Beau. He was just having an awesome time.

I suppose I better get used to big, bouncy things again aren't I? :Muted


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Pappychi said:


> Haha I remember that! God love big bouncy Beau. He was just having an awesome time.
> 
> I suppose I better get used to big, bouncy things again aren't I? :Muted


Wait, did I miss something???


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm catching up with this and the family with the cocker pup have a definite Village of the Damned look about them. But they seem like a good home to me, teething problems with their toddler aside.


----------

